# Hoyt Pro Medalist - How old is this bow?



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

viz -

Since there's no number after the PM, it's a 1963 model. (The 1139 is the serial number.) 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Viz (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks, doe this mean that this is the 1139th bow made in the pro medalist production line?


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Viz - 

Not sure where Earl started in the serial number line; you'd expect 0001, but maybe not - don't know. Maybe one of the guys in the FITA forum might. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

Treasure it...it's a real beauty you've got there. :wink: Aside from other general motivation for stimulating interest in vintage bows, I often like to mention that many/most were made by able craftsmen (and women) and to have them reproduced in the current era would result in a hefty price tag...so I consider many of them to be absolute bargain priced. They were made to shoot and bring pleasure...priceless! Enjoy, Rick.


----------



## CaptJack (Apr 20, 2005)

I still have mine 69" 37#








one of my best old target bows


----------



## Jeb-D. (Sep 21, 2011)

I've got a 66" 43# PM, it's a great bow. Yours appears to be in really good condition.


----------



## bilbowbone (Jan 15, 2011)

I have a #34 4PM and love to shoot it!


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Guys -

Those were THE premiere target bows when I was growing up (OK, the growing up part is speculative). Nice to know that they are appreciated by some of the newer guys (and not just us old farts...). 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Viz (Nov 1, 2011)

Anyone know of a place where you can get the stabilizers for this bow? Doesn't have to be original. Many web searches come up with nothing. :angry:


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Viz - 

Ebay. Sometimes complete sets show up. 

The original ones for that bow, were the twin gold (and later chrome) "Golf Tee" shaped stabs with ball weights on the end. Later, they were replaced by 1/4" rods of various lengths - 9" being the standard, with screw-on weights at the end. Both ends were 1/4 x 20 thread. 

I had a few of the thin rod type replacements made at a local machine shop a few years ago, and they look like the originals. You will still need to get the ends weights. Still eBay may be your best bet.

Viper1 out.


----------



## huyked (Dec 14, 2011)

*What is the going price, or a good deal on these?*

Hi,

I was wondering, if the condition is good on these bows, what the range would be for a fair, a steal, or too expensive price for one of these would be?

Thanks.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

huyked -

Sorry, I've seen them go from $75 to over $300, depending on the model and who is bidding on them. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## huyked (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi Viper1,

Thanks for the info and experience.

- huyked


----------

